# Slap brush ceiling repair



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Please post some pics. Texture is called different names in different locales. So to let us help you, let us see what we are dealing with.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As mentioned there's thousands of different textures.
It's rare and would need a pro to get a small area to match.
More often the whole wall or ceiling will need to be redone to get it to match.
One of the many joys of a textured anything.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

Pictures are attached


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

*Slap brush?*

In looking at some drywall repair books it says the texture
In my pictures is done with a sponge. What kind of sponge? 
Please advise


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have not tried to repair that texture. I don't see a sponge giving you that but hey I could be wrong.


----------



## Je56 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am not sure about this kind of texture even tho I repair texture as my job.I would scrape of the loose texture and then seal this area with a stain blocker.This hardens the edges and keeps mud from getting in under and causing more texture to come loose.mud this area until level then I would use a spray texure over the complete ceiling


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Je56 said:


> I am not sure about this kind of texture even tho I repair texture as my job.I would scrape of the loose texture and then seal this area with a stain blocker.This hardens the edges and keeps mud from getting in under and causing more texture to come loose.mud this area until level then I would use a spray texure over the complete ceiling


The spray textures only come in orange peel and knockdown this not either of those.


----------



## Je56 (Apr 3, 2014)

You can still go over the top of your present texture,I do it often.Sometimes I make a texture ceiling flat or a flat ceiling textured.Sometimes I change a spantex ceiling to a Rufftex or a Snowtex or Knock down.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have no idea what any of those are the only one I have heard of is the knockdown. And yes you can remove the present and re-texture or smooth. But for just a couple spots this size I would probably try to repair.


----------



## Je56 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thats the name for the different textures here in Vancouver,canada.The textures may be called by different names elsewere.Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I know that is one of the problems with texture they are called different things in different regions that is why we almost always ask for a pic. I live in the land of texture, Florida, but I'm not familiar with this one. We have a guy, Sir Mixalot that comes on time to time who is is very knowledgeable on textures, maybe he can help.


----------

